# 2018 ICD-10 CM Guidelines



## dballard2004 (Aug 11, 2017)

Here is a link to the 2018 ICD-10 CM Guidelines released by CMS:

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd/10cmguidelines_fy2018_final.pdf


----------



## Ritika (Sep 15, 2017)

*not found*

Hi,

There is no pdf on this link.Unable to find the pdf.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 15, 2017)

Ritika said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no pdf on this link.Unable to find the pdf.



It works fine for me. Try using your preferred search engine and put in the search terms ICD-10-CM guidelines 2018 and it should be in the first few results.


----------

